

Hello World in amd64 Assembly - joiguru
http://blog.parantapa.net/2008/12/my-first-post-on-my-blog.html

======
SageRaven
Not sure why it was posted, but intro amd64 assembler code is frustratingly
rare.

I've just started learning assembly, but my main platform is FreeBSD/amd64 so
_none_ of the basic tutorials run on my machine. 99.5% of such code is for
i386, and 99% of the unix code is for Linux. I set up a FreeBSD/i386 jail for
running the few basic intros for the platform, and I've been using a
CentOS/i386 VM for the tutorials in that platform.

This link brings my personal count of unix amd64 assembler "Hello, world!"
pages to three. While I don't think the submission is really noteworthy, I am
glad I caught it here.

------
spcmnspff
So are we getting hello world in all the flavours of assembly now? That or
someone submit (or most likely _re_submit) <http://www.roesler-
ac.de/wolfram/hello.htm> and get it over and done with.

